# Spitfires over the Kuban- unknown story



## v2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Along with British Hurricanes, the Soviet Air Force (voyenno-vozdushnyye sily—VVS) also managed to fly another aircraft of the Royal Air Force as a front-line fighter—the Spitfire Mk. Vb. In the West this airplane is feted as the winner of the Battle of Britain, and is also a national symbol of World War II. In the skies of Russia these fighters became participants in 1943 of the bloodiest battles over the Kuban. Two front-line fighter aviation regiments of the Soviet VVS—57th Guards Fighter Aviation Regiment (GIAP) and 821st Fighter Aviation Regiment (IAP)—were re-equipped with the Spitfire Mk. Vb.

More: Spitfires over the Kuban


----------



## Glider (Jan 27, 2007)

Very very interesting.


----------



## ndicki (Jan 28, 2007)

Agreed. Soviet propaganda played down the huge role played by the Western Allies in equipping their forces, with the result that many such stories have been forgotten.


----------

